# Meriden Mountain 6-28



## powhunter (Jun 28, 2011)

Rolled the top ridge of meriden today.  Really hot and humid but it was a great workout.  Last fall I noticed some logging trucks up there and figured there was just some logging going on.  Today part of the blue trail was all wood chips and on the right side was...a pistol range...and a bocce court...WTF???   Gotta do some research and find out whats going on, because its really in the middle of nowhere...   Also heard a really loud noise..Sounded like a crow but it had a real high pitch..Anyone know what this might be?? Positioned my cam in a tree and snapped one pic.










Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 29, 2011)

Sweet self portrait!

The pistol range and bocce court sounds a little strange??? :-?


----------



## Nick (Jun 29, 2011)

How do you guys get these pics? Just set the camera down and put the timer on? Or do you have a remote shutter release?


----------



## powhunter (Jul 2, 2011)

30 second timer on mine

Steveo


----------

